# load data



## Clark (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't know if this is the right spot but curious if any one has any good load data on a 338 lapua mag.  I just ordered my dies have some stick and primers looking to run sierra MK 300 grain BTHP but not sure what powder at this point. And help would save me a ton of money and time.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 25, 2014)

What barrel twist & length, and what distance are you shooting at the most? 

Is this for a target load, or hunting?

Night or day fire?


----------



## x SF med (May 25, 2014)

You might want to try here...   pretty decent forum.   Still lazy, though - 5 sec search on that silly interneswebmachinethingyandsuch...  want the other sites too?  Like, maybe the Sierra bullets site and their recommendation?


----------

